# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Θερμοσίφωνας - το νερό παγώνει σχεδόν αμέσως

## jomor

Καλησπέρα, έχω δύο θερμοσίφωνες, έναν ηλιακό κι έναν ηλεκτρικό, συνδεδεμένους παράλληλα. Το καλοκαίρι κλεινω τις βάνες του ηλεκτρικού θερμοσίφωνα και ανοίγω του ηλιακού και τον χειμώνα κάνω το ανάποδο (γιατι ο ηλιακός είναι από τους παλιούς και δεν αποδίδει). Αυτό που έχω πάθει εδώ και λίγες μέρες, ειναι το εξής: Εχοντας γυρίσει στον ηλεκτρικο θερμοσίφωνα, τον ανάβω και το νερό σύντομα ερχεται στην σωστή θερμοκρασία, όπως ερχόταν πάντα και γίνεται πολύ ζεστό. Κατεβάζω τον διακόπτη και μπαινω για μπανιο. Δεν προλαβαίνουν να περάσουν 3 - 4 λεπτά και το νερό παγώνει τραγικά..δεν γινεται χλιαρό, γίνεται παγωμένο. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Εχω την εντύπωση ότι και η πίεση του νερού σα να έχει πέσει λίγο. Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## xsterg

ειναι συνδεδεμενο αναποδα το ζεστο κρυο. η εχεις βαλει λαθος τυπο θερμοσιφωνα. πχ ενω ειναι καθετος τον εχεις βαλει οριζοντια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση (για τον παλιό ηλιακό που λες ότι δεν αποδίδει ) .... αφού και ο πιο μάπας ηλιακός όταν είναι σωστά συντηρημένος το καυτό νερό που βγάζει δεν αγγίζεται ... ρίξε λίγο παραφλού και θα στρώσει.

Τον ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα ανέφερες *στον ηλεκτρικο θερμοσίφωνα, τον ανάβω και το νερό σύντομα ερχεται στην σωστή θερμοκρασία * το σύντομα αν ήταν πολύ "σύντομα" π.χ. 10 - 15 λεπτά .... επόμενο είναι να σου έρχεται κρύο νερό μετά από 3 - 4 λεπτά . Κάνε δοκιμή με περισσότερο χρόνο πάνω από μισή ώρα .
Μην ανησυχείς για την κατανάλωση ... έχει θερμοστάτη και κόβει όταν πρέπει ... και στην τελική αυτό που πληρώνεις στο τέλος απολαμβάνεις.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το πιθανότερο να έχει πιάσει άλατα.

Πέτρο, άλλο εννοεί.

----------


## xsterg

η ο θερμοστατης ειναι ρυθμισμενος χαμηλα. κοιτα τη  θερμοκρασια του και βαλε τον γυρω στους 60 βαθμους. υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση να ειναι χαλασμενος ο θερμοστατης. οποτε τον αντικαθιστας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το πιθανότερο να έχει πιάσει άλατα.
> 
> Πέτρο, άλλο εννοεί.


Τι άλλο δηλαδή? ... για την χαμηλή πίεση που λέει μπορεί να είναι τα άλατα .... αλλά για το ότι μετά από ζεστό νερό έρχεται σύντομα κρύο δεν είναι αποκλειστικά από την χαμηλή πίεση νερού.

----------


## jomor

η καπως χαμηλή πίεση μπορει να ήταν και σύμπτωση, γιατι σήμερα που μου φάνηκε μια χαρά, είχα πάλι το ίδιο σύμπτωμα, το νερό πάγωσε πολύ γρήγορα. Ο θερμοσίφωνας πάντα ζέσταινε μέσα σε 5 το πολύ 10 λεπτά  και εδώ και λίγες μέρες θελει περισσότερο χρόνο για να πιάσει θερμοκρασία (είναι ηλικίας 5-6 χρόνων, 40 λίτρων και το νερό πάντα επαρκούσε για να  κάνεις ένα ντους σαν άνθρωπος, χωρίς αλόγιστες σπατάλες νερού αλλά και  χωρίς να βιάζεσαι κι όλας). Τον θερμοστάτη αν θυμάμαι καλά τον είχα ρυθμίσει στους 70, αλλά αυριο που θα έχω χρόνο θα κάνω έναν έλεγχο. Πάντως όσο χρόνο και να αφήσω τον θερμοσίφωνα ανοιχτό, και μισάωρο δηλαδή, μόλις τον σβήσω το νερό παγώνει πολύ σύντομα. 

Το πιο ευκολο είναι να ξεκινήσω απο τον θερμοστάτη. Αν χρειάζεται αντίσταση ή αν έχει άλατα, η διαδικασία είναι εύκολη?

PS: o ηλιακός είναι ηλικίας δεκαετιών. Ειχαν και τότε παραφλού?

----------


## jomor

> ειναι συνδεδεμενο αναποδα το ζεστο κρυο. η εχεις βαλει λαθος τυπο θερμοσιφωνα. πχ ενω ειναι καθετος τον εχεις βαλει οριζοντια.


σύμφωνοι, αλλά τόσα χρόνια πώς δούλευε μια χαρά?

----------


## xampos

Μήπως η βάνα που έχεις για την επιλογή του θερμωσίφωνα που θα χρησιμοπποιήσεις εχει πιασει άλατα και δεν κλεινει με αποτέλεσμα να έρχεται νερο και από τον άλλο θερμοσύφωνα και έτσι να; κρυώνει αμέσως

----------


## jomor

κι εμένα το μυαλό μου σε υδραυλικό πρόβλημα πήγε, αντι για ηλεκτρικό. Σα να φεύγει το νερό προς κάπου αλλού. Ακόμα κι αν το ζεστάνεις και τελικά δεν το καταναλώσεις, σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχει κρυώσει, σαν να έχει χαλάσει η μόνωση του θερμοσίφωνα. Γενικά όταν ήταν στα καλά του ζέσταινε σε 5-10 λεπτα και το νερό έμενε ζεστό για ακρετή ώρα αν δεν το κατανάλωνες, ή αν το κατανάλωνες επαρκούσε για ένα νορμάλ μπάνιο. Μαλιστα δεν άντεχες την θερμοκρασία του, δηλαδή έπρεπε να έχεις ταυτόχρονα και το κρύο ανοιχτό για να μην καείς. Και τώρα βέβαια ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία αλλά οι χρόνοι έχουν αλλάξει, αργεί περισσότερο να ζεσταθεί, και παγώνει πολύ γρήγορα. Οι βάνες είναι CIM  με το κοντό λεβιέ που περιστρέφεται 90 μοίρες. Οπως τις γυρνάω αισθάνομαι ότι δουλεύουν γλυκά και απομονώνουν καλά, τώρα βέβαια όλα παίζουν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το πιθανότερο είναι το μήνυμα # 9

----------


## Κωστης

> Μήπως η βάνα που έχεις για την επιλογή του θερμωσίφωνα που θα χρησιμοπποιήσεις εχει πιασει άλατα και δεν κλεινει με αποτέλεσμα να έρχεται νερο και από τον άλλο θερμοσύφωνα και έτσι να; κρυώνει αμέσως


Καλημερα, οπως λεει και ο Κυριακιδης ,το πιθανοτερο κατα ενενηντα τοις εκατο.

----------


## DIATHERM

> η καπως χαμηλή πίεση μπορει να ήταν και σύμπτωση, γιατι σήμερα που μου φάνηκε μια χαρά, είχα πάλι το ίδιο σύμπτωμα, το νερό πάγωσε πολύ γρήγορα. Ο θερμοσίφωνας πάντα ζέσταινε μέσα σε 5 το πολύ 10 λεπτά  και εδώ και λίγες μέρες θελει περισσότερο χρόνο για να πιάσει θερμοκρασία (είναι ηλικίας 5-6 χρόνων, 40 λίτρων και το νερό πάντα επαρκούσε για να  κάνεις ένα ντους σαν άνθρωπος, χωρίς αλόγιστες σπατάλες νερού αλλά και  χωρίς να βιάζεσαι κι όλας). Τον θερμοστάτη αν θυμάμαι καλά τον είχα ρυθμίσει στους 70, αλλά αυριο που θα έχω χρόνο θα κάνω έναν έλεγχο. Πάντως όσο χρόνο και να αφήσω τον θερμοσίφωνα ανοιχτό, και μισάωρο δηλαδή, μόλις τον σβήσω το νερό παγώνει πολύ σύντομα. 
> 
> Το πιο ευκολο είναι να ξεκινήσω απο τον θερμοστάτη. Αν χρειάζεται αντίσταση ή αν έχει άλατα, η διαδικασία είναι εύκολη?
> 
> PS: o ηλιακός είναι ηλικίας δεκαετιών. Ειχαν και τότε παραφλού?


O ηλιακος σου ειναι ανοιχτου κυκλωματος......??
εαν ναι δεν παιρνει παραφλου αυτος ενα κυκλωμα υπαρχει μονο....

----------


## jomor

εχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν παίρνει παραφλού. Ειναι πολύ παλιός. Υπάρχει κάνας τρόπος να το καταλάβω? Στον ηλεκτρικό μόλις άλλαξα θερμοστάτη και θα τον δοκιμάσω σε λίγο, είδωμεν.

----------


## konman

Αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο εχεις στο σπιτι σου,
αν δεν εχεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει 
καψει την αντισταση.

----------


## jomor

αν μιλάς για ρελέ διαφυγής, έχω.

----------


## east electronics

> Αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο εχεις στο σπιτι σου,
> αν δεν εχεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει 
> καψει την αντισταση.




Καλα πλακα κανεις τωρα ???? τι δουλεια εχει ο Αντιηλεκτροπληξιακος  με την αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα ??? αυτο που λες απλα ειναι σχετο τελειως ....Ο Αντιηλεκτροπληξιακος παρεχει ασφαλεια για ηλκετροπληξια  και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το ποσο θα ζησει μια αντισταση η οποιος δηποτε αλλος καταναλωτης . Ο καθε ασχετος οτι του κατεβει τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα ?????

Πρωτα απο ολα αν ηταν καμμενη η αντισταση δεν θα ζεσταινε καθολου  τα υποιλοιπα που γραφεις ειναι απλα του πανασχετου .

--Οι θερμοσιφωνες εχουν  μια αντισταση και εναν θερμοστατη  ειναι οριζοντιοι και καθετοι .... αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι τοσο απλο .... και στους δυο οταν ζεσταθει το νερο μεσα τους  το ζεστο ""καθεται "" παντα στην πανω μερια και το κρυο κατω ....θεωρητικα η εισοδος και η εξοδος ενος θερμοσιφωνα  ειναι απολυτως ιδια  η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι η εξοδος του ζεστου  εχει μεσα μια σωληνα ωστε να ""παιρνει"" νερο μονο απο την πανω μερια που ειναι το ζεστο νερο.

--Αυτο προσφερει 2 πραγματα πρωτα οτι οταν καταναλωνουμε ζεστο νερο  το κρυο που μπαινει μεσα να γινεται πιο ηπια αναμιξη και αρα να μην μας κρυωνει το νερο πολυ γρηγορα 
και δευετρον κατα την εξοδο του ζεστου νερου  να ειναι μονο ζεστο και να μην γινεται αναμιξη καθολου με το κρυο που ερχεται .

--αν η σωληνα αυτη εχει σαπισει και εχει σπασει η αντισταση ζεσταινει , ο θερμοστατης το βλεπει γιατι και αυτος κοιταει ο ζεστο νερο επανω κλεινει και σου λεει οτι το νερο ειναι ετοιμο αλλα η αναμιξη που γινεται στην εξοδο τελικα ειναι κρυο νερο  και το ζεστο ναι μεν υπαρχει μεσα στο θερμοσιφωνο αλλα δεν μπορει να βγει εξω .

--Σαφως παιζει και το σεναριο να ειναι χαλασμενος ο θερμοστατης και απλα να μετραει λαθος . 

--Ο πιοα απλος τροπος για να κανεις διαγνωση ειναι να αναψεις τον θερμοσιφωνα ...να δεις το ζεστο νερο που τελικα θα γινει κρυο  ... να σταματησεις  να ξανα ανψεις το θεμροσιφωνο και αν δεις οτι ο θερμοστατης ξανακελεινει πολυ γρηγορα σημαινει οτι ζεστο νερο υπαρχει μεσα στο θερμοσιφωνα αλλα απλα δεν μπορει να βγει εξω

----------


## konman

> Καλα πλακα κανεις τωρα ???? τι δουλεια εχει ο Αντιηλεκτροπληξιακος  με την αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα ??? αυτο που λες απλα ειναι σχετο τελειως ....Ο Αντιηλεκτροπληξιακος παρεχει ασφαλεια για ηλκετροπληξια  και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το ποσο θα ζησει μια αντισταση η οποιος δηποτε αλλος καταναλωτης . Ο καθε ασχετος οτι του κατεβει τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα ?????



Σου εχει τυχη ποτε να ειναι κομμενη η αντισταση στη μεση και να μην υπαρχει αντιηλεκτροπληξιακος??? 
Σιγουρα ΟΧΙ γιατι θα ηξερες τι συμβαινει.
Για να μαθεις και κατι η αντισταση δουλευει η μιση γιατι παιρνει φασι και γινεται ουδετερος η γειωση.





> Πρωτα απο ολα αν ηταν καμμενη η αντισταση δεν θα ζεσταινε καθολου τα υποιλοιπα που γραφεις ειναι απλα του πανασχετου .


Μηπως αυτα που γραφεις ισχυουν για σενα.
Και νομιζω οτι θα ειναι πιο σωστο να προσεχουμε λιγο το τη γραφουμε.

----------


## east electronics

αυτα που λες δεν γινονται ουτε στα παραμυθια

----------


## konman

> αυτα που λες δεν γινονται ουτε στα παραμυθια


Μαλλον θα ζω σε παραμυθι.χαχαχα

----------


## jomor

επανέρχομαι με νεότερα για το θέμα... κατ αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. άλλαξα θερμοστάτη (που ήταν η πιο εύκολη αλλαγή) και αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. Οπότε αποφάσισα να ανοίξω τον θερμοσίφωνα.. λοιπόν άντε γειά... πώς δεν έχουμε πάθει τίποτα με τις βρωμιές που πλενόμαστε και το χειρότερο, με τα σκατά που πίνουμε.. απίστευτη λάσπη άλατα και βρωμιά.. μόνο φύκια και ψόφια ψάρια δεν έβγαλα από μέσα.. και πλένουμε και το μωρό με τα λασπόνερα.. πώς να τον καθαρίσω ρε παιδιά? μέχρι στιγμής έχω αδειάσει τον μισό (είναι οριζόντιος) και έχω βγάλει την αντίσταση. Μέσα είναι γεμάτος λάσπη και άλατα στον πάτο. Καθάρισα με το χέρι ότι μπορούσα αλλά ακόμα έχει βρωμιές. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να τον κατεβάσω από το πατάρι και να τον κατεβάσω στον δρόμο να τον πλύνω εσωτερικά με το λάστιχο.. η άλλη λύση είναι να πάρω καινούργιο, ή να το πάρω απόφαση ότι θα συνεχίσω να πλένομαι με λάσπη ότι και να κάνω.. το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα ψάξω να αγοράσω φίλτρο νερού για την κουζίνα, τουλάχιστον να πίνουμε κάτι καθαρότερο..

----------


## jomor

λοιπόν οι εργασίες τελείωσαν, ένας φακός, μια τρόμπα, μια λεκάνη, ένα μακρύ γωνιακό πινέλο κι ένα βετέξ ήταν τα εργαλεία που βοήθησαν την κατάσταση. Χρειάστηκε να ξεκολλήσω απο τα τοιχώματα την λάσπη με το πινέλο και να τα μαζέψω με το χέρι τα χοντρά και με το βετέξ τα ψιλά. Μένει να επιβεβαιώσω και στην πράξη ότι το νερό ζεσταίνει καλά και επαρκεί πλέον για ένα ολοκληρο ντούς.. για να δούμε..

----------


## gep58

εεε Γιάννη που είσαι ;;;
πριν βάλεις την καινούργια αντίσταση βγάλε σε παρακαλώ μια φωτό από το εσωτερικό του καζανιού... θέλω να δω κάτι...ο συγκεκριμένος είναι κατακόρυφος ή οριζόντιος και ποιάς μάρκας ;;;

----------


## jomor

ουπς, δε με πρόλαβες, έκανα και μπάνιο  :Smile: 

τι ήθελες να δεις? ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι Howat οριζόντιος 40lt, το εσωτερικό είναι μεταλλικο με μπλε σκουρο χρώμα.

----------


## gep58

αν είναι ok τότε όλα καλά...

----------

